# Unreserved AGR Pacific Surfliner ticket ?



## PaulM (Jan 3, 2013)

I have an AGR ticket that includes IZ #380, EB #27, CS #11, and PSL #796. I'm thinking of stopping over in LA and taking the PSL the next day, instead of getting into SAN at 12:50AM on #796 after a 4 day, 3 night train trip. I am hoping to use the PSL portion of the ticket the next day.

PSL coach tickets are unreserved; and the second page of the e-ticket I received state as much. But the catch is that the PSL segment is BC. Would it make sense to switch to coach for that segment. I'm not worried about it being too crowded mid-day, mid-week in January.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2013)

Surfliner coach is unreserved, and is good on any train within a year. However BC is reserved, and is only good on that specific train.


----------



## roadman3313 (Jan 3, 2013)

With Business Class you are attached to that particular train as it is reserved (some conductors let it slide but I wouldn't bank on that) so if you aren't particular I'd personally suggest switching to coach. That will give you more flexibility on when to travel. If you are an early riser you can take an earlier train. If you would like to sleep in or hang around LA a bit longer you can take a later one. Personally I'd prefer that and if you are boarding at LAX, I wouldn't worry about the crowds as you will be right there with them trying to get a seat! Even the through-trains from further north have a high turnover at LAX so finding a coach seat shouldn't be a problem during your time frame.


----------



## PaulM (Jan 3, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> ... I'd personally suggest switching to coach. That will give you more flexibility on when to travel. If you are an early riser you can take an earlier train. If you would like to sleep in or hang around LA a bit longer you can take a later one. Personally I'd prefer that and if you are boarding at LAX, I wouldn't worry about the crowds ...


This is my thinking exactly. I just wanted to double check that I wouldn't be tripped up with an AGR coach ticket by the last phrase in statement on the e-ticket



> Unreserved Service (Capitol Corridor, Pacific Surfliner, Hiawatha,Keystone between Harrisburg and Philadelphia): eTickets for coach
> 
> seats on unreserved trains may be used on any unreserved train on
> 
> ...


or not paid in this case!

Another question is could I ride in coach on the "wrong" day with the BC ticket?

In any event, thanks for the replies.


----------



## PaulM (Jan 3, 2013)

I made the change, so we shall see.

It is interesting to note that when I made the reservation, the agent gave me BC without asking. When I called to change, his first comment was that you get BC for the same number of points. Quite a change from what AUer's had been reporting, that one had to battle for BC with a sleeper award.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2013)

PaulM said:


> I made the change, so we shall see.
> 
> It is interesting to note that when I made the reservation, the agent gave me BC without asking. When I called to change, his first comment was that you get BC for the same number of points. Quite a change from what AUer's had been reporting, that one had to battle for BC with a sleeper award.


Sleeper redemptions entitle you to BC on connecting services (excluding Acela). That is the AGR policy.


----------



## roadman3313 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had a battle once, but I believe the agent was just misinformed based on all the feedback here. Just let it go and called back later. No problems the next time. Ironically I wound up not taking the trip. But it was a good learning experience


----------



## PaulM (Jan 13, 2013)

Reporting back: As planned I spent the night in LA (Metro Plaza - no complaints). The next morning back at LAUS, my reservation didn't come up at the Quick Trak machine. Since the line at the ticket counter was all the way out to the waiting room and I wouldn't make the next train if I stayed in it, I bought tickets at the machine.

At the last minute I got the bright idea of handing the printed reservation to the conductor. It came right up on her scanner, no problem. Then the agent in SAN refunded the tickets I had purchased.

OK. So why was the res in the conductor's database, but not Quick Trak's?


----------

